
Intel Budgets $300M for Diversity - ismavis
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/07/technology/intel-budgets-300-million-for-diversity.html
======
reefoctopus
Itll cost them much more in the long run. Why hire anyone other than the most
qualified?

These policies are trying to correct an imbalance which is based on self
selection rather than discrimination and are themselves discriminatory.

~~~
karmajunkie
Because "the most qualified" is an inherently biased proposition. The idea of
an objective evaluation of that question is laughable on its face.

~~~
rewqfdsa
Bullshit. You can get away with that sophistry in other fields, but not tech.
The compiler doesn't care about your feelings. Memory safety is not a social
construct. GPU command pipes have finite bandwidth, even if you call them
tools of the patriarchy.

In our field, skill is definitely subject to "objective evaluation", and some
people are vastly more skilled than others. That's why tech is so problematic
to social justice types: their usual techniques don't work, for mother nature
cannot be fooled.

